# borehole isolation



## Timmy (May 28, 2008)

Problem: 1 Borehole pump to supply 2 houses, don't want float controls etc supplied from 2 consumer units !! ............ ideas


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Seperate metered supply from DNO in pump shed, pressurized water system on demand.uvac filter.


----------



## Timmy (May 28, 2008)

cornishsparks said:


> Seperate metered supply from DNO in pump shed, pressurized water system on demand.uvac filter.


 


Pressurized ! excellent ...cheers ...


----------

